# Officer Chris Yung



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Chris Yung*

Prince William County Police Department, Virginia

End of Watch: Monday, December 31, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 12/31/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Chris Yung was killed in a motorcycle crash at the intersection of Nokesville Road and Piper Lane, in Bristow, while responding to the scene of a separate automobile accident.

A minivan made a left hand turn from northbound Nokesville Road into a shopping center and crossed in front of the officer's motorcycle, causing a collision. Officer Yung was transported to a local hospital where he died from his injuries.

Officer Yung had served with the Prince William County Police Department for seven years and was assigned to the Traffic Unit.

Officer Yung was a member of Law Enforcement United and served as a motor escort officer during the annual ride.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Chief Barry Barnard
Prince William County Police Department
1 County Complex Court
Prince William, VA 22192

Phone: (703) 792-6500

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21596-officer-chris-yung#ixzz2Gg9ZE2QC


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Yung


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Yung


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Chris was one of the first guys I met when moved down to Virginia and was always a great friend. He was the true embodiment of what it is to be a great father, husband, brother and police officer.

He also served his country with honor as a combat Marine in Iraq.

RIP brother.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP Officer Yung.

Sorry for your loss, HD.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

RIP!! Sorry for your loss HD


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for you Service In Iraq and as a Police Officer. Rest in Peace Officer!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Yung


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I thank you for for the kind words in this thread.

I know I am not everyone's best friend here, but I want to simply remind all of us who wear a badge, is a dispatcher or has a family in this field: Look out for each other and cherish the times you have together with your friends and co workers. I know police officers are merciless in ball busting (it's a perk of the job imo), but we all know that we would gladly give our lives for our friends without a moment's hesitation.

I also wanted to add that Chris' funeral was today and the amount of officers who came from all along the east coast was staggering and is a testament to a brotherhood that we all hold dear.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-adel%2Fofficer-yung-end-of-watch

Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends.

-John 15:13


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Yung
Sorry for your loss Herrdoktor


----------

